# 100% NOAA 4/16 MOSQ info



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just as predicted at the pre-season tournament gathering at Rodmakers- Mother Nature will be on hand in big fashion with 20-30 mph S/SE winds and heavy rain just in time for blastoff!!!

If you are fishing tomorrow- *PLEASE ARRIVE EARLY* as EVERYONE will need complete the once annual waiver form, draw a ball and get it wet.

Challenges abound with 120 rain soaked anglers shaking the morning jitters as we attempt a dry signature from all.

NEW for 2011 weigh-in ALL MESH bags are provided to anglers - OBTAIN one of our MESH bags to provide for controlled organizational flow for weigh-in. These bags DO NOT HOLD ANY WATER.

Take *our MESH bag and PLACE INSIDE YOUR PERSONAL BAG *to bring fish from your livewells to our treated line tanks.

Then simply REMOVE the MESH bag only, and place deep into our line tanks onward to scales.

FIRST boat called out at 8:00AM - that means the entire field need be registered, waived and floating in the park office bay way before.

A lottery draw is indeed available for this previously closed event as TWO teams have dropped- see rule #4 :

http://www.dobass.com/2011WEBFORMS/NOAA/2011NOAARULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

Don't call- just show up with entry - it's a lottery draw for whomever may want them and whomever shows for the lottery draw for them- draw will be at 7:50am. If two teams show- it's guaranteed- if more than two show, it's not.  

Looking forward to it!!! Dress warm- spare clothes- and a SMILE!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just a BRUTAL rough cold wet WINDY rockn' day!

A huge heartfelt thanks to the DoBass team making this one happen- Jon & Paul Jonela, Joe Engler, Dan Erker and Dave Duchnowski - applause to your commitment to me and the anglers!!!!!

First pics are posted with summary details- more to follow!!!!

www.dobass.com


nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Full details are now up!

http://www.dobass.com/11NOAA/MOSQ1/041611.html


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks nip, it was alot of fun...ish


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip

My daughter Amanda got to get in the picture with me and the fish and she thought that was the greatest thing. She said Im FAMOUS and asked every hour after we got home if the pictures were on the computer yet. Thanks and once again great event.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome both of you! Very happy to hear of your positive experiences despite the wind...ish conditions  Thats what it's all about for me!!!

Me and part of the team were eating breakfast by 10 in the comfort of the Post House - even had some peanut butter pie  I'm getting old I guess...

Berlin 6/18 is past half full! Hopefully once we hit a full field the weather will allow it to stay full.

http://www.dobass.com/11NOAA/MOSQ1/041611.html

nip


----------

